# Netzteil defekt?



## Own3r (28. März 2011)

Hallo BeQuiet Team!

Ich beobachte seit längerer Zeit ein besonderes Phänomen, welches einem Defekt gleicht.
Ich besitze das Dark Power Pro P7 750W, welches nach dem Herunterfahren des Computers immernoch eine Spannung auf den 12V Schienen abgibt.
Es handelt sich um die Schienen, an denen die Komponenten angeschlossen sind und *nicht *die Lüfteranschlüsse, welche mit einer Nachlaufsteuerung ausgestattet sind.

In einem andern Forum wurden folgende Werte gemessen, die nach dem Ausschalten des PCs noch anliegten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke daher das mein Netzteil von diesem "Bug" betroffen ist. Dieser Fehler scheint auch nicht allzu selten zu sein. (Dazu der Thread)

Ich werde also mein Netzteil reklamieren und an BeQuiet senden. Ich hoffe das dieser "Bug" unter die Garantiebedingungen fällt und das Netzteil ausgetauscht wird, damit ich das Netzteil nicht umsonst wegschicke.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Erzbaron (28. März 2011)

Wie schon im Diskussionsthread erwähnt, bei deinem "Problem" handelt es sich um einen sich langsam entladenden Primärkondi ... kein Defekt, kein BQ! Bug ...


----------



## Own3r (28. März 2011)

Ok, das mit dem Kondensator kann sein, aber:

Die Spannung ist 5-10Min. vorhanden (erkennbar an einer glimmenden Kaltlichtkathode und "zuckene" Lüfter), solange das Netzteil am Netz ist. Wenn ich es nun vom Netz trenne, ist die Spannung innerhalb von max. 3 Sekunden weg.

Der Kondensator müsste sich jedoch in beiden Fällen gleich schnell entladen. Zudem hat er eine Kapazität von ~500µF, welcher niemals 5 min. einen PC mit 3 stehenden Lüftern und eine Kaltlichkathode versorgen kann. Primärkondensatoren benötigen eher eine hohe Spannungsfestigkeit (~400V).

Daher denke ich, dass das Netzteil irgendwoher noch mit Strom versorgt werden muss, was nicht wirklich üblich ist im abgeschaltetem Zustand.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (29. März 2011)

Hallo

Noch mal kurz eine Frage: verwendest du USB Geräte mit eigener Spannungsversorgung?


----------



## Own3r (29. März 2011)

Selbst wenn ich alle USB Geräte entferne tritt das Problem auf, d.h. das Netzteil nimmt weiterhin Strom auf und gibt ein wenig davon auf die 12V Leitung. Das ist auf jeden Fall kein normales Verhalten.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (30. März 2011)

Hallo Own3r

Dann hättest du noch die Möglichkeit dein Netzteil zur Durchsicht an uns zu senden.
Wir würden dann eine Fehlerbeschreibung, eine Kopie der Rechnung sowie deine aktuelle Lieferanschrift benötigen.


----------



## Own3r (2. April 2011)

Dann werde ich das Netzteil Montag mit den benötigten Beilagen wegschicken. Ich hoffe der Vorgang geht genauso schnell wie alles Andere auch bei BeQuiet!


----------

